# ابي شغاله للاجـــــار أو التنازل في الدمــام



## الطيف (9 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

ابي شغاله اجار بشهر رمضان

اندونيسيه او سيرلانكيه 

وبأي نظام ..

يعني اذا مافيه شهري ..يومي او ساعات 

اهم شي بسعر معقووول

مابيها تطبخ ابد ولافي البيت اطفال والشغل مومره 

طلبتكم ساعدوني الله يجزاكم كل خييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## الطيف (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: ابي شغاله للاجـــــار أو التنازل في الدمــام*

للرفع .....!!


----------



## الطيف (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: ابي شغاله للاجـــــار أو التنازل في الدمــام*

للرفع والتذكير


----------



## الطيف (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: ابي شغاله للاجـــــار أو التنازل في الدمــام*

معقوله ولااحد رد


----------

